
More Than 12 Weeks and More Than a CS Degree | allenc - allenc
http://allenc.com/2013/05/more-than-12-weeks-and-more-than-a-cs-degree/
======
czbond
I agree that a CS degree can be useful (I have one) = but I would suggest that
most of today's startups don't need or utillize a CS major correctly. Most
startups are simple to moderately complex web apps, which require someone who
knows the framework well.

CS majors that are writing hard core algorithms and shortest path
optimizations are few and far between until the startup has reached heavy
scale. Just my experience through a few startups...

